# Beginner air shootin guide



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

I just started doing this in aug, there seemed to be no how tos maybe this will help some,,, its a ton of fun when you get it


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

great video Steve thanks for sharing...good shooting


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Great video! we are all teachers in this world.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Great video.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Very nice indeed.

However, there seems to be a topless street urchin photo-bombing your video. Should do something about such folk before it becomes a habit....


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> However, there seems to be a topless street urchin photo-bombing your video. Should do something about such folk before it becomes a habit....


lol yeah the neighbor kid , great kid, just impervious to the cold I guess. I looked at the vid the first time and thought ,, what the heck lol


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

who else here is into air shooting? its more fun when out in the open ,, where you can throw higher and farther and use 5/8 marbles,, the marbles really launch the cans if you hit them just right


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Cool technique....I'll have to try that too.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

No "how-tos" because it's instinctive.

THWACK!

Merry whatever your thing is


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Sean Khan said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> However, there seems to be a topless street urchin photo-bombing your video. Should do something about such folk before it becomes a habit....


Topless street urchins aren't a problem until they become topless street zombies.

...ask me how I know...

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

"Darrell"/"DGUI", the OPS (original pickle fork shooter), can educate anyone in the art of shooting things thrown into the air - watch his videos.






THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Harry Knuckles said:


> Great video! we are all teachers in this world.


Only if we have something to offer.

Only if we are willing to share.

THWACK!

Philosophical today!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SteveJ said:


> I just started doing this in aug, there seemed to be no how tos maybe this will help some,,, its a ton of fun when you get it


Aim small, miss small.

Start by throwing a ping- pong in the (windless) air. With practice, not only will you be able to hit it quite consistently, but you can work your way up to an elephant.

THWACK!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

THWACK! said:


> SteveJ said:
> 
> 
> > I just started doing this in aug, there seemed to be no how tos maybe this will help some,,, its a ton of fun when you get it
> ...


yeah, your advice is exactly what keeps people from trying it. dont know who you are , or if you can hit a basketball,


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SteveJ said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > SteveJ said:
> ...


Please advise members of the forum, by which research you engaged in, to come to the conclusion that my "advice is exactly what keeps people from trying it". Also advise specifically which people with whom you have personally queried as to their thoughts about my advice.

You "don't know who you are" because you've never been to a forum which allows members to "search" profile information of other members? Most forums allow this option. Is this your first forum?

Go ahead, look me up. Profile, years on forum, posts, rating as per other members, subscription level rank, etc., are all there. Maybe you should learn more about people before you attempt to judge them. Lincoln said, effectively, "It's better to look like a fool than to open one's mouth and prove it". Admittedly, I wasn't present when he was purported to have made that statement.

Then MAYBE, just maybe, even if you (apparently) don't engage in critical thinking, you'll realize that my "advice" was in jest (which means, "not to be taken seriously").

I _am able _to "hit a basketball", however, I'm not into basketball abuse, because of my long-standing and honorable affiliation with the NBA (National Basketball Abuse) organization.

THWACK!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

goodbye felicia


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice shooting. Thanks for posting.

Rich


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> goodbye felicia


Steve, our brother [mention]THWACK! [/mention] has been around a LONG time, has to be taken with a grain ( or two, lol ) of salt, who is ALWAYS kidding around but is an all around good standing forum member and fella.

He is okay, so don't jump to a quick conclusion on him, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> SteveJ said:
> 
> 
> > goodbye felicia
> ...


 Ive been on a few forums and theres always a guy like this. Ive seen all I need to see what he is in his reply, a smartA&&, Ive seen NO bona fides, just a smart mouth. If he showed me what he can do air shooting, I would take his advice maybe, I follow all Dguis vids Leo Cerna, and yes Joeys , yeah I know yall hate him. Id love to know his real name, to me hes a keyboard warrior , if my opinion is not cared for , and yall let a guy like him run his mouth,, I may be on the wrong forum. everybody else seems cool. But he need a lersson in DBAD


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

twack whats your real name,


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

If I offended anybody here other than the guy I was answering I apologize. I just spoke w. a friend who is SS comm. member I know from FB group. He says he isnt a bad guy , just his way. I didnt know any of that when I responded. But I stand by , my responce to his patronizing reply. If you want me to hit the door ,,, just say so


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> If I offended anybody here other than the guy I was answering I apologize. I just spoke w. a friend who is SS comm. member I know from FB group. He says he isnt a bad guy , just his way. I didnt know any of that when I responded. But I stand by , my responce to his patronizing reply. If you want me to hit the door ,,, just say so


Nobody is trying to run you off Steve, all I was pointing out from the time I've been on the forums (several years), is you just gotta get to know some folks sometimes, give em a fair chance is all.

He even states how he is on his profile, so should be no surprises.

Your choice though, if he rubs you wrong, then he rubs you wrong.....I just hate to see friction on such a fun based forum, as that's the objective here.....pure fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> SteveJ said:
> 
> 
> > If I offended anybody here other than the guy I was answering I apologize. I just spoke w. a friend who is SS comm. member I know from FB group. He says he isnt a bad guy , just his way. I didnt know any of that when I responded. But I stand by , my responce to his patronizing reply. If you want me to hit the door ,,, just say so
> ...


you are right,, my mouth works 10x faster than my brain,, hate it, trying


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> SteveJ said:
> 
> 
> > If I offended anybody here other than the guy I was answering I apologize. I just spoke w. a friend who is SS comm. member I know from FB group. He says he isnt a bad guy , just his way. I didnt know any of that when I responded. But I stand by , my responce to his patronizing reply. If you want me to hit the door ,,, just say so
> ...


I'm right with you brother.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > SteveJ said:
> ...


No worries my friend, glad you're sticking around as everyone deserves a second chance. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> SteveJ said:
> 
> 
> > If I offended anybody here other than the guy I was answering I apologize. I just spoke w. a friend who is SS comm. member I know from FB group. He says he isnt a bad guy , just his way. I didnt know any of that when I responded. But I stand by , my responce to his patronizing reply. If you want me to hit the door ,,, just say so
> ...


Often, one will get an idea about what another person is about, simply by looking at his avatar and any information with it, as well as what is written, if anything, under his/her "signature".

Anybody who cares to look at mine, for instance, will learn a LOT about my attitude about life and others- I'm an "open book", no surprises. And, one can have fun looking up the ridiculously long words included with my avatar, which might help to combat Covid-related boredom.

I enjoy seeing avatars with dogs in them (ahem), because it shows me that the owner has a good heart (at least for dogs), and to me, that's a "plus". He/she may not have anything else going for him/her, but I'll pay special attention to him/her from the "getgo", just because I detect a kindred spirit.

THWACK!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

THWACK! said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > SteveJ said:
> ...


 Thank you, some of my better friends are one who Ive had a row with at first, Lets start over . Nice to meet you Mr. Thwack


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SteveJ said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > SLING-N-SHOT said:
> ...


Happy New Year, Steve!

THWACK!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Happy New Year Sir!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SteveJ said:


> Happy New Year Sir!


 Much appreciated.

THWACK!


----------



## slingshot_toddly (Sep 10, 2020)

THWACK! said:


> SteveJ said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year Sir!
> ...


Now you know I'm aerial shooter all day Steve and to me nothing is more fun then throwing a object in the air and hearing the sounds of the ammo bashing it in midair!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly (Sep 10, 2020)

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slingshot_toddly said:


> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I've seen the YT video, and I'm wondering why one would shoot glass against glass without eye protection, and why would one put up such a video without at least a disclaimer to help prevent lawsuits when someone tries to emulate you, and ends up with glass shards in their non-replaceable eyes?

THWACK!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

slingshot_toddly said:


> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Alright Todd!! Not but a few folk can do this!! I know you and Joey can!


----------

